# Any Deals or Coupon Codes for an AMNPS for April?



## lilwren (Apr 4, 2012)

i hate to sound cheap, but every little bit helps ... then i have a little more money for beer and things to put in the smoker.


----------



## nevrendin (Apr 18, 2012)

i would like the code aswell :)


----------



## bossk4hire (Apr 18, 2012)

None that I have seen.... he did just drop the price on it. I bouth one a few weeks ago and got it a few days later.


----------



## rich- (Apr 18, 2012)

Even without any codes or coupons, the amnps is well worth the price.

I for 1 say you will never be sorry you bought one.

Rich


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 18, 2012)

You do get free shipping on your entire order if you order a Maverick ET-732 remote thermometer.
I ordered one along with some other stuff a few weeks ago.
It's a good way to stock up on pellets and dust and not get killed on the shipping!!! :biggrin:







~Martin


----------

